# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_1_81SD - FOMA L03C and L04C added.

## Shamseldeen Victory

LGQ_1_81SD - FOMA L03C and L04C added. 
New version - LGQ_1_81SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added support for LG FOMA L03C and L04C.L04C direct unlock must work and
on L06C as it is also Android based phone-all reports about tests with L06C
are wellcome

----------

